# Im putting paypal buttons on my myspace



## shadow Apparel (Oct 14, 2008)

I am adding buy it buttons to my clothing lines myspace page in order to start selling some of my shirts how ever on paypal i dont know what to but in for Tax rate. Any information related to this is helpfull.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't believe myspace will allow that, but I'm not positive.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You only charge tax if you are delivering to your own state. 

Example...

I'm registered in Indiana so any IN residents have to pay tax. If someone through the magic of the internet ordered from California, I would not be responsible to collect taxes from the CA resident.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh BTW... did you know that you're supposed to pay taxes yourself on any merchandise you buy online. If they aren't charged to you at the time of purchase you should add them on when you file your yearly tax returns.


----------



## shadow Apparel (Oct 14, 2008)

If someone would chec k it out for me and make sure everything looks kosher I would appreciate it. MySpace.com - SHADOW APPAREL buy a tshirt now!! - 21 - Male - BURLINGTON/MACOMB, Illinois - www.myspace.com/shadowcustomapparel


----------



## InkScoop77 (May 19, 2008)

Nice job and really nice designs ! Let us know how the pay pal orders work for you .
~d~77


----------

